# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Kuljetko julkisella liikenteellä Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasemalle? Vastaa kyselyyn!

## Restonomit

Kuljetko koskaan Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasemalle bussilla tai junalla? 🚍🚊 

Olemme kaksi restomi opiskelijaa Haaga-Heliasta ja teemme opinnäytetyötä koskien lentoaseman joukkoliikennettä ja matkustajien asiakastyytyväisyyttä. Yritämme tavoittaa mahdollisimman monta joukkoliikenteen käyttäjää ja siksi kysymme, että löytyisikö täältä innokkaita vastaamaan kyselyymme?

Mikäli siis liikut tai olet liikkunut lentoaseman suuntaan junalla tai linja-autolla, haluaisimme kuulla sinusta! Oltaisiin erittäin kiitollisia jos täyttäisit alla olevan kyselyn. Vastaaminen vie noin 5-10 minuuttia 😊 Vastaajien kesken arvotaan 20 arvoinen HSL:n lahjakortti (HSL ei ole mukana arvonnassa)

Linkki kyselyyn: https://lnkd.in/gp3jzES

----------


## nslehto

Vastattu. Juna ehdottomasti paras vaihtoehto itselle.

----------

